# فهرس مكتبة الهندسة المدنية والمعمارية Architecture & Civil Eng eBook Index



## أهل الحديث (18 أكتوبر 2008)

Intelligent Skins
 Managing Risk: in Construction Projects
 Handbook of Regenerative Landscape Design
 Green Building A to Z: Understanding the Language of Green Building
 Landscape and Sustainability
 Materials, Specification and Detailing: Foundations of Building Design
 Representing Landscape Architecture
 On Span and Space: Architectural Structures Explored
 Design for Diversity: Exploring Socially Mixed Neighbourhoods
 Advances in Steel Structures ICASS '96
 Introduction to Residential Layout
 The Design of Prestressed Concrete Bridges
 Mechanized Tunnelling in Urban Areas
 Very Large Floating Structures
 Timber Designer's Manual
 Bridge Management
 Buildings for the Performing Arts, 2nd Edition
 Pile Design and Construction Practice
 The Behaviour and Design of Steel Structures to EC3 4E
 Designing the Reclaimed Landscape
 Reciprocal Frame Architecture
 Designing Sustainable Forest Landscapes
 Modern Protective Structures
 Architecture - Comfort and Energy
 The Florentine Villa: Architecture History Society
 Recording Studio Design, 2nd Edition
 Advanced Unsaturated Soil Mechanics and Engineering
 Advanced Soil Mechanics 3rd Edition
 اروع مرجع للتعامل معLeica TPS1200
 Elementary Behaviour of Composite Steel and Concrete Structural
 Structural Failure and Plasticity
 Structure & Fabric
 Estimating for Builders and Surveyors
 Precast Concrete Structures
 COST C16 Improving the Quality of Existing Urban Building Envelopes III
 Masonary: Instant Answers
 Urban Design Downtown: Poetics and Politics of Form
 Newnes Building Services Pocket Book, 2nd Edition
 a good book for AutoCad
 Revival in the Square
 Precedents in Architecture: Analytic Diagrams, Formative Ideas, and Partis
 Historic Cairo - A Walk through the Islamic City
 Taking Off Quantities: Civil Engineering
 Architectural Knowledge: The Idea of a Profession
 The Architect's Guide to Design-Build Services
 Architect's Essentials of Professional Development
 Management of Quality in Construction
 Land and the City: Patterns and Processes of Urban Change
 Adapting Buildings for Changing Uses
 Healthy Housing: A practical guide
 Structural Lightweight Aggregate Concrete
 Concrete in Hot Environments - Modern Concrete Technology
 Architecture and Order: Approaches to Social Space
 Planning Europe's Capital Cities
 Designing the City: Towards a More Sustainable Urban Form
 Building Conservation Contracts and Grant Aid: A practical guide
 Planning and the Heritage: Policy and procedures
 Compact City: A Sustainable Urban Form
 Planning in the USA: Policies, Issues and Processes
 Elements of Visual Design in the Landscape
 Spon's Landscape and External Works Price Book 2005
 Laboratories: A Briefing and Design Guide
 Urban Villages and the Making of Communities
 Cathodic Protection of Steel in Concrete
 Building Down Barriers: A Guide to Construction Best Practice
 Environmental Health and Housing
 Encyclopedia of Vibration 3 Volume Set with Online Version
 PCI Design Handbook: Precast and Prestressed Concrete, Sixth Edition, 2004
 Designing the City of Reason: Foundations and Frameworks in Urban Design Theory
 Transportable Environments 3
 Code for Lighting
 Structural Engineering Formulas
 Salmela Architect
 Structure & Fabric 7th Edition
 Green Cities: Urban Growth And the Environment
 Better, Not Bigger: How To Take Control of Urban Growth and Improve Your Community
 Planning the Good Community: New Urbanisms in Theory and Practice
 فهرس مكتبة الهندسة المدنية والمعمارية Architecture & Civil Eng eBook Index
 'فهرس لمكتبة معمارية 48 جيجا ( كتب - أفلام)'
 Terrain Analysis: Principles and Applications
 الكود المصري للخرسانة Word
 Design of Structural Masonry
 Some Assembly Required
 مثال محلول باستخدام برنامج etabs
 Enclosure Masonry Wall Systems Worldwide
 Porous Pavements - Integrative Studies in Water Management & Land Development
 Devices - a manual of architectural and spatial machines
 Water Wells and Boreholes
 Civil Engineer's Illustrated Sourcebook
 Hydraulics of Open Channel Flow: An Introduction
 Light for Art’s Sake: Lighting for Artworks and Museum Displays
 Repair of Concrete Structures to EN 1504
 Design of Electrical Services for Buildings: 4th Edition
 Bridge Management : Inspection, Maintenance, Assessment and Repair
 Risk Analysis in Building Fire Safety Engineering
 Concrete Frame Design Manual Etabs
 Structural Design of Steelwork to EN 1993 and EN 1994, 3rd Edition
 Architectural Acoustics - Applications of Modern Acoustics
 Building Regulations in Brief, 5th Edition
 Landscape and Sustainability: 2nd Edition
 Reshaping Museums Space: Architecture, Design, Exhibitions
 Recording Studio Design, 1st Edition
 The Graphic Standards Guide to Architectural Finishes
 Interior Design Visual Presentation
 Primitive: Original Matters in Architecture
 Professional Practice for Interior Designers, 3rd Edition
 Open Design, a Stakeholder-oriented Approach in Architecture, Urban Planning
 Boutiques and Other Retail Spaces
 Code Check: An Illustrated Guide to Building a Safe House
 Modeling of Asphalt Concrete
 St. Paul's Architecture: A History
 Practice of Modernism: Modern Architects and Urban Transformation, 1954-1972
 Le Corbusier in Detail
 European Landscape Architecture
 ARMv7 Processor Architecture
 An Architecture of the Ozarks: The Works of Marlon Blackwell
 Sound Insulation
 Sewers - Rehabilitation and New Construction, Volume 1: Repair and Renovation
 Stability and Ductility of Steel Structures SDSS'99
 Thin-Walled Structures
 Connections in Steel Structures III
 Moderns Abroad: Italian Colonial Architecture and Urbanism
 Guide to the Architecture of Minnesota
 Sustainable Living: the Role of Whole Life Costs and Values
 London's Contemporary Architecture, 4th Edition: An Explorer's Guide
 Post-Earthquake Rehabilitation and Reconstruction
 Architecture In Detail
 Fourth International Conference on Advances in Steel Structures
 Advances in Building Technology
 Light-Weight Steel and Aluminium Structures
 Intelligent Environments
 Raptors in Human Landscapes: Adaptations to Built and Cultivated Environments
 Advances in Steel Structures
 Ecohouse, Third Edition
 Industrial Storage & Distribution
 Computer-Integrated Building Design
 Landscape and Building Design for Bushfire Areas
 Roman Building: Materials and Techniques
 Cities and Regions as Self-organizing Systems
 Urban Sound Environment
 Structural Timber Design
 More Straw Bale Building: A Complete Guide to Designing and Building with Straw
 Strategies for Sustainable Architecture
 Tropical Sustainable Architecture: Social and Environmental Dimensions
 Understanding Architecture
 Strangely Familiar: Narratives of Architecture in the City
 This is Not Architecture: Media Constructions
 Architecture in Words: Theatre, Language and the Sensuous Space of Architecture
 Immaterial Architecture
 Building Services Handbook
 Building Control Systems, Applications Guide - CIBSE Guide
 Principles of Architectural Detailing
 Building Care
 EU COST C13 Glass & interactive building envelopes - Final Report
 Illustrated Building Pocket Book, 2nd Edition
 Green Building Handbook - Volume 1
 Green Building Handbook - Volume 2
 The Bureaucracy of Beauty: Design in the Age of its Global Reproducibility
 Professional Practice for Landscape Architects, Second Edition
 The Architect's Studio Companion, 3rd Edition
 Architect ? A Candid Guide to the Profession - Rev'd Edition
 Crime Prevention Through Housing Design
 Architectural Model as Machine
 Building Adaptation, 2nd Edition
 Building Your Straw Bale Home
 Modelling Methods for Energy in Buildings
 The Cohousing Handbook: Building a Place for Community
 Building Regulations in Brief, Third Edition
 Earthbag Building: The Tools, Tricks and Techniques
 Building Without Borders: Sustainable Construction for the Global Village
 Hydraulic Canals: Design, Construction, Regulation and Maintenance
 Supervision of Concrete Construction, Volume 1
 Supervision of Concrete Construction, Volume 2
 Roof Construction and Loft Conversion
 Building Services Handbook, 3rd Edition
 Construction Reports 1944-98
 Partnering in the Construction Industry: A code of practice for strategic collaborati
 Construction Drawings and Details for Interiors: Basic Skills
 Fractal Cities: A Geometry of Form and Function
 The Classical Orders of Architecture, 2nd Edition
 Brickwork - Revision & Self Assessment
 Contractual Correspondence for Architects and Project Managers
 The Access Manual: Auditing and Managing Inclusive Built Environments
 BDA Guide to Successful Brickwork, 3rd Edition
 Urban Transformations and Sustainability
 The Premixing Method: Principle Design and ConstructionThe Premixing Method: Princi
 Vehicle-Bridge Interaction Dynamics: With Applications To High-Speed Railways
 Examples in Structural Analysis
 Engineering Surveying, 5th Edition
 International Handbook of Earthquake and Engineering Seismology, Part A
 Environmental Design: An Introduction for Architects and Engineers
 Design-Tech: Building Science for Architects
 Engineering Surveying, 6th Edition
 Introduction to Urban Water Distribution
 Design and Construction of Concrete Floors, 2nd Edition
 Concrete Design to EN 1992, 2nd Edition
 Civil Engineering Project Management, 4th Edition
 Fundamental Building Technology
 Modelling Methods for Energy in Buildings
 Earthquake Engineering for Structural Design
 Wind and Earthquake Resistant Buildings
 Construction Equipment Management for Engineers, Estimators, and Owners
 Structural Analysis: The Analytical Method
 Fractal Cities: A Geometry of Form and Function
 Fractal Cities: A Geometry of Form and Function
 GIS for Sustainable Development
 Energy Conservation in Buildings
 Lifts, Elevators and Moving Walkways , Travelators
 Materials for Architects and Builders, 3rd Edition
 Structural Design for Architecture
 Opportunities in Landscape Architecture, Botanical Gardens, and Arboreta Careers
 المعماريون العرب - حسن فتحى
 Architectural Lighting
 Energy and Environment in Architecture
 Pile Design for Structural and Geotechnical Engineers
 Library Building Projects: Tips for Survival
 Planning Futures: New Directions for Planning
 Exporting American Architecture 1870-2000
 The Enterprising City Centre: Manchester's Development Challenge
 Delivering New Homes: Processes, Planners and Providers
 Transportable Environments Book 2
 Practical Guide to Alterations and Improvements
 Residential Open Building
 Beazley's Design and Detail of the Space between Buildings
 Women's Places: Architecture and Design 1860-1960
 Spaces of Global Cultures: Architecture, Urbanism, Identity
 Seismic and Wind Design of Concrete Buildings: 2000 IBC, ASCE 7-98, ACI 318-99
 Architecture: Form, Space, & Order
 Seismic Behavior and Design of Steel Shear Walls " Steel Tips
 Marketing for Architects and Engineers: A New Approach
 Constructing place: Mind and the Matter of Place-Making
 Life Cycle Costing for Construction
 Urban World - Global City
 The Greening of the Cities - Geography, Environment & Planning
 Site Matters
 Cities on Rails: The Redevelopment of Railway Station Areas
 Changing Architectural Education: Towards a New Professionalism
 Concrete Joint
 Dynamics of Delight: Architecture and Aesthetics
 Actions of Architecture: Architects and Creative Users
 Building Failures: Diagnosis and avoidance
 Environmentally Sustainable Buildings
 Sick Building Syndrome: Concepts, Issues and Practice
 Building Regulations Explained: 7th Edition
 Building Regulations Explained: 6th Edition
 Naturally Ventilated Buildings
 Architect's Essentials of Cost Management
 Fire from First Principles: A Design Guide to Building Fire Safety
 Steel and Composite Structures: Analysis and Design for Fire Safety
 4DCAD and Visualization in Construction


----------



## أهل الحديث (18 أكتوبر 2008)

Computing in Architectural Practice
 Occupying Architecture: Between the Architect and the User
 The Norman Foster Studio: Consistency through Diversity
 Decision Support Systems in Urban Planning
 Wood-Frame House Construction #73
 Creating the Built Environment
 Sustainable Urban Planning: Tipping the Balance
 Construction Safety Management Systems
 Environmental Design: An Introduction for Architects and Engineers
 Inclusive Design: Designing and Developing Accessible Environments
 Architectural Technology By Stephen Emmitt
 Basic Structures for Engineers and Architects
 Performative Architecture: Beyond Instrumentality
 Concrete Building Pathology
 Engineering, Construction and Architectural Management Volume 11, Number 5, 2004
 Industrial Buildings: Conservation and Regeneration
 Understanding Architecture Through Drawing, 2nd edition
 Ventilation of Buildings - 2nd Edition
 Building Structures from concepts to design 2nd Edition
 Slip and Fall Prevention: A Practical Handbook
 Spon's Landscape Contract Handbook
 Design for Outdoor Recreation
 Prevention of Premature Staining in New Buildings
 Sprayed Concrete Technology
 Design of Structural Steelwork - 2nd edition
 Audel Complete Building Construction
 Axial ,Shear and Bending Moment Diagrams
 Architecture, Actor and Audience - Theatre Concepts
 Facadism
 Practical Guide to Alterations and Extensions
 Monitoring Building Structures
 Building Services Design Methodology
 Ikea 2008
 Tracing Modernity: Manifestations of the Modern in Architecture and the City
 The Saga of Sydney Opera House
 Understanding JCT Standard Building Contracts
 Innovation in Architecture: A Path to the Future
 Dynamic Landscape: Design, Ecology and Management of Naturalistic Urban Planting
 Housing and Social Change: EastWest Perspectives
 Cities Without Cities: Between Place and World, Space and Time, Town and Country
 Transportable Environments Book 2
 Writing Spaces: Discourses of Architecture, Urbanism and the Built Environment
 Architecture and Nature: Creating the American Landscape
 Drifting: Architecture and Migrancy
 Healthy Cities and Urban Policy Research
 The Distributed Workplace: Sustainable Work Environments
 Reinforced and prestressed concrete 2nd Edition by F. K Kong
 American Architectural History: A Contemporary Reader
 Urban Poverty, Housing and Social Change in China
 Architectural , Building and Civil Engineering Dictionaries
 Cities and Consumption - Routledge Critical Introductions to Urbanism and the City
 Invented Edens: Techno-Cities of the Twentieth Century
 Urban Problems and Community Development
 Formwork: a Guide to Good Practice
 Urban Open Spaces
 Understanding Building Regulations
 Planning by Consent: The Search for Public Interest in the Control of Urban Developme
 Naturally Ventilated Buildings: Building for the Senses, the Economy and Society
 Steel Structures: Practical design studies - 2nd Edition
 On Altering Architecture
 Zaha Hadid
 كتاب جميل Trimble S Series Total Station guide
 Sustainable Energy Systems in Architectural Design
 مكتبة كبيرة جدا فى الهندسة المدنية
 Free-standing Tension Structures: From Tensegrity Systems to Cable-strut Systems
 Architectural Record March 2008
 Archispeak: An Illustrated Guide to Archit Design Terms
 Coastal Processes with Engineering Applications
 Sustainable Architectures
 Coastal Planning and Management
 Building Services Engineering: 4th Edition
 Urban Drainage
 Visualization in Landscape and Environmental Planning
 Planning Middle Eastern Cities: An Urban Kaleidoscope
 Planning Twentieth-Century Capital Cities
 Private Dwelling: Contemplating The Use Of Housing
 Sustainable landscape design in arid climates
 Principles of Geotechnical Engineering By Braja M. Das
 High-Strength Concrete: A Practical Guide
 Housing and Dwelling: Perspectives on Modern Domestic Architecture
 Architecture: Ecstasies of Space, Time, and the Human Body
 Architectural Record | 2008 July
 اقوى مجموعة من الدروس لشرح برنامج sap 2000
 Converging Infrastructures: Intelligent Transportation and the National Information I
 The Architecture of Deconstruction: Derrida's Haunt
 Architect Magazine
 Eco-Structure May 2008
 Architecture and Cubism
 Constructing a Bridge: An Exploration of Engineering Culture, Design, and Research
 Cold-Formed Steel Structures to the AISI Specification
 Barrio Urbanism
 Architect? A Candid Guide to the Profession - Rev'd Edition
 eWork and eBusiness in Architecture, Engineering and Construction
 Architect's Essentials of Starting, Assessing and Transitioning a Design Firm
 Design Guide 09_Torsional Analysis of Structural Steel Members
 Urban Futures: Critical Commentaries on Shaping Cities
 Matrix Analysis of Structural Dynamics: Applications and Earthquake Engineering
 Disaster & Recovery Planning: A Guide for Facility Managers
 Facility Manager's Handbook
 Civil Engineering Design And Construct
 اسطوانة في ترميم وتدعيم المنشآت الخرسانية
 Understanding the Building Regulations
 Sketches of Landscapes: Philosophy by Example
 EUROCODE 3: Design of Steel Structures
 Architectural Detailing: Function, Constructibility, Aesthetics
 Reinforced Concrete Design by Computer
 Foundation Engineering - By : R. B. Peck, W. E. Hanson, T. H. Thornburn
 Tall Buildings and Sustainability Report
 Glass Structures: Design and Construction of Self-supporting Skins
 Open Channel Flow
 Landscape architecture;: The shaping of man's natural environment
 DYNAMICS OF STRUCTURES” 2nd Edition
 Constructions - Writing Architecture
 Inside MNM: Minimalist Interiors
 Geotechnical Engineering: Principles and Practices of Soil Mechanics and Foundation
 Young Architects 6 if...Then: Architectural Speculation
 Mack Scogin Merrill Elam Knowlton Hall: Source Books in Architecture
 Ken Smith Landscape Architects Urban Projects
 Michael Van Valkenburgh - Allegheny Riverfront Park
 Dictionary of Civil Engineering and Construction free download
 Geotechnical Engineering Handbook, Volumes 1-3
 Opportunities in Landscape Architecture, Botanical Gardens and Arboreta Careers
 More of the World's Best Houses (100 World's Best Houses, Vol. 3
 Dictionary of Architecture and Construction
 University Builders
 Fire Safety Engineering Design of Structures
 Design of Concrete Structures 13th edition
 Structural Engineer's Pocket Book
 Building Design Management
 كتب خرسانة
 Architect's Legal Handbook, 8th Edition
 Structural Aspects of Building Conservation, 2nd Edition
 Places of the Soul: Architecture and Environmental Design as a Healing Art
 Specifying Buildings: A Design Management Perspective
 The Designer's Workspace: Ultimate Office Design
 Stairs, 2nd Edition
 Libraries & Learning Resources
 CIBSE Guide C: Reference Data
 Architecture and the Urban Environment: A Vision for the New Age
 ملف مهم لحساب كفاءة المضخات pumping efficiency
 Construction Business Management: A Guide to Contracting for Business Success
 New Waterscapes: Planning, Building and Designing with Water
 Practical Experience: An Architecture Student's Guide to Internship and the Year Out
 Urban Forms
 Inside Architecture
 Welcome to the Hotel Architecture
 حمل ملف هام حول Dynamic Blocks in AutoCAD
 High-Rise Security and Fire Life Safety, 2nd Edition
 Designing Community: Charrettes, Masterplans and Form-based Codes
 Worked Examples for the Design of Concrete Buildings
 Dan Cruickshank's Adventures in Architecture - 2008
 Mechanics and Meaning in Architecture
 In the Scheme of Things: Alternative Thinking on the Practice of Architecture
 The Discipline of Architecture
 Sustainability at the Cutting Edge, 2nd Edition
 ابحاث حول اعادة تدوير الاسفلت
 اطلب اي ملف متوفر من الـ ASTM Code وستحصل عليه
 2007 National Construction Estimator
 Medical and Dental Space Planning
 Architectural Structures Experts
 Shape as Memory : A Geometric Theory of Architecture
 Tall Buildings and Sustainability - Report
 Civil Engineer's Illustrated Sourcebook
 Lighting Engineering: Applied Calculations
 Autocad 2009 ebooks
 Research and Technology Buildings: A Design Manual
 Mechanical Estimating Manual: Sheet Metal, Piping & Plumbing
 Wrightscapes : Frank Lloyd Wright's Landscape Designs
 Structural Steel Designer’s Handbook
 REPAIR, PROTECTION and WATERPROOFING of CONCRETE STRUCTURES, 3th Ed
 Masonry Wall Construction
 PRACTICAL FOUNDATION ENGINEERING HANDBOOK, 2nd Ed
 موقع رائع للهندسة المدنية
 Foundations of Engineering Geology
 Outdoor Lighting: Physics, Vision and Perception
 A Compilation of Five Papers on Studies of Bond Between Concrete and Steel
 Architectural Expression of Environmental Control Systems
 The Design of Modern Steel Bridges
 Limit States Design of Structural Steelwork
 The Art of City Making
 The Polycentric Metropolis: Learning from Mega-city Regions in Europe
 Threats from Car Traffic to the Quality of Urban Life: Problems, Causes, Solutions
 Sustainable Cities: Japanese Perspectives on Physical And Social Structures
 Urban Regions: Ecology and Planning Beyond the City
 The Image Of An Ottoman City
 Convivial Urban Spaces: Creating Effective Public Spaces
 Aesthetics and the Environment: The Appreciation of Nature, Art & Architecture
 Advanced Concrete Technology 1,2,3,4
 Aeolian Winds and the Spirit in Renaissance Architecture
 Environmental Design of Urban Buildings: An Integrated Approach
 Ritual House: Drawing on Nature's Rhythms for Architecture and Urban Design
 الاستخدام العملي لبرنامج التحليل الإنشائي ساب 2000
 ملفات ممتازة فى ال pupm stations
 Sustainability at the Cutting Edge: Emerging Technologies for Low Energy Buildings
 The $50 and Up Underground House Book
 Creating the Productive Workplace
 Crisis of the Object: The Architecture of Theatricality
 The Unknown City: Contesting Architecture and Social Space
 Present Hope: Philosophy, Architecture, Judaism
 Urban Space And Representation
 The City Reader: 2nd Edition
 Theories and Manifestoes of Contemporary Architecture
 Santiago Calatrava
 Strength of Materials By N. M. Belyaev
 Sustainable Facilities: Green Design, Construction, and Operations
 كتاب مهم فى ال 3dmax
 Bioclimatic Housing: Innovative Designs for Warmer Climates
 A Companion to the City
 Design for Sustainability: A Sourcebook of Integrated, Eco-logical Solutions
 Scientific Management and the Rise of Modernist Architecture
 AutoCAD 2009 and AutoCAD LT 2009: No Experience Required
 Basic Structural Theory
 Marketing Green Building Services: Strategies for Success
 Floor Plan 3D V11 Remodel & Home Design - User Guide
 Buildings And Climate Change: Status, Challenges and Opportunities
 Cultures of Glass Architecture
 Lighting Design Basics
 Introducing.AutoCAD.2009.and.AutoCAD.LT.2009
 Building Heat Transfer
 اخطر الموضوعات عن هندسة النقل والمرور والتصميمات للطرق
 47 فيلم من برنامج MegaStructures
 Reinforced Concrete Design to Eurocode 2
 Plumber's and Pipe Fitter's Calculations Manual
 Introduction to Architectural Science, 2nd Edition
 Metric Handbook, 3rd Edition planning and design data for architects
 Optimal Traffic Control: Urban Intersections
 Lighting Modern Buildings
 The Garden As Architecture
 Architecture In Use
 Russian Architecture
 مجلة الديكور Mitropolitan Home
 مجلة الديكور Home
 مجلة الديكور Elle Decor
 Free Engineering Books
 Architectural Record
 مائة كتاب فى الهندسه المدنيه Civil Engineering 100 ebooks
 Architecture of Italy - Reference Guides to National Architecture
 Model Apartments: Experimental Domestic Cells
 رسم مباشر حل الجوائز--
 طرق الدراسة الزلزالية و تطبيقاتها على الحاسب
 Theatre Engineering and Stage Machinery
 eyzysurf
 Theory Of Plate And Shells
 "في سببية وجدلية العمارة" للأستاذ رفعة الجادرجي-help
 كتاب صغير ومفيد اسمه اساسيات الخرسانة
 محاضرات على النت
 فحص الجسور - تكساس
 Vibration of Solids and Structures Under Moving Loads
 Daniel Libeskind Jewish Museum Berlin
 Architectures Series (All Episodes), Major Series on Modern Architecture & Influences


----------



## أهل الحديث (18 أكتوبر 2008)

Drywall: Professional Techniques for Walls & Ceilings
 Installing & Finishing Drywall
 اكثر من 250 كتاب في شتى مجالات الهندسة المدنية + سلسلتي (شوم + دوميس)- روابط مباشره
 Precast Prestressed Concrete Parking Structures
 Architectural Digest June 2008
 eBook : The Mosque and the modern World
 Architecture and Modernity: A Critique
 Steel Detailers' Manual
 Theories & Applications of Plate Analysis: Classical Numerical & Engineering Methods
 The Aboveground Steel Storage Tank Handbook - Industrial Health & Safety
 The Wiley Dictionary of Civil Engineering and Construction
 Airport Engineering
 Design of Seismic Isolated Structures: From Theory to Practice
 Structural Wood Design: A Practice-Oriented Approach
 Lightweight Sandwich Construction
 Structural Foundation Designers' Manual
 Ground Anchors and Anchored Structures
 Timber Designers' Manual
 Earthquake Engineering: Application to Design
 Structural Timber Design to Eurocode 5
 Advanced Analysis and Design of Steel Frames
 The Architecture of Madness: Insane Asylums in the U.S
 Architectures: Modernism and After - New Interventions in Art History
 The Architects' Handbook
 Arte e architettura in Italia 1600-1750
 مجلة البنـاء : عدد خاص عن عمارة المساجد
 كتابان للمعمارى الفذ حسـن فتحى Hasan Fathi Architecture
 الرسم الانشائى
 Handbook of Transportation Science
 مسائل فى المساحة المستوية Surveying
 THE REHAB GUIDE series
 Mechanical Estimating Manual: Sheet Metal, Piping & Plumbing
 Handbook on Plumbing Installation for Buildings
 أعداد المجله Modern Architecture & Art Design
 Foundation Design : By Allan Hodgkinson
 Archicad 10 Training Videos
 Creative Ideas Magazine January-February 2007
 Density: New Collective Housing
 Architectural Record 2008 May
 Foster Associates: Recent Works
 Maximalist Houses
 New generation in design
 History Of Architecture - 1848
 Richard Meier Architect, Vol. 3 -1992-1998
 Foundation Design: Principles and Practices - 2nd Edition
 Ebook University Builders
 Furniture for the 21st Century
 Guide to Design Criteria for Bolted and Riveted Joints, 2nd Edition
 كتاب لتعليم الماكس بالعربى
 Architecture in France, TASCHEN - Philip Jodidio
 Great Glass Buildings
 A Companion to Archaeology
 Seismic Design for Buildings
 Water Supply, Water Distribution , Pumping Station
 Handbook on Plumbing Installation for Buildings
 Bridge maintenance, inspection and repair
 A Companion to Medieval Art: Romanesque and Gothic in Northern Europe
 Risk Management and Construction
 Civil Engineering Design and Construct
 Building in Wood: Construction and Details
 Fire Safety Engineering Design of Structures
 Autocad 2009 Beginners Guide
 العمارة العربية بمصر : في شرح المميزات البنائية الرئيسية للطراز العربي
 Shape as Memory: A Geometric Theory of Architecture
 كتاب Perspective Made Easy
 Audel Plumbers Pocket Manual
 Building Pathology: Principles and Practice
 وأخيرا كتاب تعليم 3D Max لعام 2008 + 150 فيديو تعليمى مع الكتاب
 Concrete Repair According to the new European Standard EN 1504
 Cafe & Restaurant Design 3rd Edition
 اليمن : مراجع عمارة وتخطيط حضري (عناوين مواقع ذات صلة)
 Fluid Mechanics With Engineering Applications:solution manual
 المعايير التصميمية لأماكن الوضوء في المساجد وقاعات الصلاة
 Architectural Record - April 2008
 Space Grid Structures
 Solar Technologies for Buildings
 Fracture and Fatigue Control in Structures: Astm Manual Series
 Structural and Stress Analysis, 2nd Edition - By T. H. G. Megson
 باسوورد لدخول موقع knovel library
 Concrete Structures: Stresses and Deformations
 كتاب لتعليم المجسمات - الماكيت
 Landscape Ecology Principles in Landscape Architecture and Land-Use Planning
 Lectures On Architecture And Painting Delivered At Edinburgh In November, 1853
 Uniform Building Code 1997: Structural Engineering Design Provisions (Uniform Buildin
 Structural Dynamics and Vibration in Practice
 موسوعة العمارة الإسلامية في مصر Encyclopedia of Islamic Architecture in Egypt
 ACI 318-08: Building Code Requirements for Structural Concrete and Commentary
 ARCHITECTURE IN JAPAN -Philip Jodidio
 Ecology of the Sky : Hamzah & Yeang
 Tekla Structures v12 Manuals
 Design and Control of Concrete Mixtures
 Time-Saver Standards for Interior Design and Space Planning
 Building Surveys, Sixth Edition
 Concrete Microstructure , Properties and Materials
 Reinforced Concrete Design to BS 8110 - Simply explained
 Concrete Pavement Design Guidance Notes
 Concrete Pavement Design, Construction, and Performance
 Gypsum Construction Handbook, Centennial Edition 2000
 Using the Building Regulations: Part C: Site Preparation & resistance to contaminants
 The Glass State: The Technology of the Spectacle, Paris 1981:1998
 Integral Urbanism
 Ancient Town-Planning
 تحميل كتاب التراث الحضري في المدينة العربية المعاصرة
 Architectural Design Portable Handbook
 The Structural Engineers Professional Training Manual
 Rethinking Urban Parks: Public Space and Cultural Diversity
 Building Security: Handbook for Architectural Planning and Design
 Planning, Estimating, and Control of Chemical Construction Projects
 Getting Started with ArcGIS
 Masonry Walls: Specification and Design
 Architectural Digest dec 2006 - jan 2007 (No 62) French
 Mechanics and Meaning in Architecture
 Practical Foundation Engineering Handbook
 Pile Design and Construction Practice
 Geosynthetic Design and Construction Guidelines
 Guide for the Design of Crane-Supporting Steel Structures
 Architectural Structures By J. Wayne Place
 Renzo Piano: Architecture Monograph/Monografico Arquitectura - Section
 Dream Homes: 100 Inspirational Interiors 2007 Edition
 Dynamics of Structures: Theory and Applications to Earthquake Engineering 2nd Ed
 MODERN DESIGN Architecture and Art
 The Dessau Bauhaus Building 1926-1999
 Earth Sheltered Homes: Plans and Designs Underground Space Center
 Selling Architectural Ideas
 The Architecture of Cairo
 Byzantine & Romanesque Architecture
 Alberto Campos Baeza
 Glass Construction Manual
 Le corbusier 1910 - 1965
 Architectural Models
 العماره العربيه بمصـــر - Wilfard Josef Dilly
 Cathodic Protection of Reinforced Concrete
 Design Guidance for Strengthening Concrete Structures using Fibre Composite Materials
 Masonry Designers' Guide 4th edition - book w/ cd rom
 Construction And Maintenance Of Masonry Houses
 magazines
 Architectural Record - February 2008
 Mechanics of Materials: A Modern Integration of Mechanics and Materials in Structural
 Topographie et topométrie moderne, volume 2 : Calculs
 Topographie et topométrie moderne, volume 1
 Concevoir et construire en acier
 Grammaire de l'architecture
 Construction métallique : Notions fondamentales et méthodes de dimensionnement
 Engineering Rock Mechanics
 Reinforced Concrete Deep Beams
 La Technologie Du Beton
 NFPA 5000: Building Construction and Safety Code, 2006 Edition
 Soil Sampling and Methods of Analysis, 2nd Edition
 Fundamentals of Soil Behavior
 Soil Strength and Slope Stability
 Unsaturated Soil Mechanics
 Wood Frame Construction Manual
 Better Homes & Gardens Interior Designer
 Strength of Materials and Structures
 Obras Famosas de Arquitectura - AutoCAD and 3dsMax drawings of 90 projects
 Concrete Materials, 2nd Edition: Properties, Specifications, and Testing
 Concrete Admixtures Handbook, 2nd Edition
 Architectural Record January 2008 and part of 2003
 Philosophy and Design: From Engineering to Architecture
 Plumbing Design & Practice by Deolalikar
 ViA Architectural Book 1 - 11
 تنفيذ المنشآت الخرسانية
 The Structural Design of Air and Gas Ducts for Power Stations and Industrial Boiler
 Advanced Earthquake Engineering Analysis
 GIS for Housing and Urban Development
 Architecture Now
 time saver standared for architecture desgin data
 Fidic مجمع
 Structural Steelwork: Analysis and Design : By S. S. Ray
 Steel Structures: Design and Behavior 4th Edition
 The Natural Plaster Book: Earth, Lime and Gypsum Plasters for Natural Homes
 Organic Materials In Civil Engineering
 Construction in Cities: Social, Environmental, Political, and Economic Concerns
 Structural Steelwork, Third Edition: Design to Limit State Theory
 Recent Advances in Design & Decision Support Systems in Architecture & Urban Planning
 Traité d'architecture et d'urbanisme bioclimatiques
 Failed Stone: Problems and Solutions with Concrete and Masonry
 Mastering AutoCAD Civil 3D 2008
 Oxford Jackson: Architecture, Education, Status, and Style 1835-1924
 Lightweight Aggregate Concrete
 Construction of Marine and Offshore Structures, 3rd Edition
 The Seismic Design Handbook
 Practical Manual of Land Development
 Total Plant Performance Management
 Real Estate Professionals Handbook
 Fine Home building 2nd Edition 2007
 Construction Site Security
 Computational Mechanics in Structural Engineering
 Concrete and Masonry Databook
 BBC Interior Deign Rules
 The Roofing Handbook, 2nd Edition
 Use of Waste Materials in Highway Construction
 The Rheology of fresh concrete
 Advanced Civil Infrastructure Materials
 Wetland Systems to Control Urban Runoff
 الكود المصرى للمنشأت الخرسانيه
 كل الكتب التى يحتاجها المهندس المدنى والمعمارى برامج وكتب تعليميه
 Soil Behaviour in Earthquake Geotechnics
 Dynamics of Structures: Theory and Applications to Earthquake Engineering
 كتب معماريه
 Graphic History of Architecture - by John Mansbridge
 مائة كتاب فى الهندسه المعماريه Architecture - 100 eBooks
 Urban Design: Method and Techniques
 Crit - An Architectural Student's Handbook
 Structure and Architecture, Second Edition
 Lit Interior
 Ecohouse: A Design Guide
 Taking Shape: A New Contract Between Architecture and Nature
 Language of Space
 Virtual Reality and the Built Environment
 Ecology of Building Materials
 History of Architectural Conservation - CONSERVATION AND MUSEOLOGY
 Portable Architecture
 Urban Design: Street and Square, Third Edition
 Tony Hunt's Structures Notebook, Second Edition
 Built to Meet Needs: Cultural Issues in Vernacular Architecture
 Lighting by Design
 Together at the Table: Sustainability And Sustenance in the American Agrifood System
 Transport Terminals and Modal Interchanges
 Inclusive Urban Design: Public Toilets, First Edition
 Lighting Modern Buildings
 Space Grid Structures
 Urban Design: Ornament and Decoration, Second Edition
 Victorian Houses and their Details
 New Architecture and Technology
 Architect's Guide to Running a Job, Sixth Edition
 Spirit and Place
 Beginnings - Charles Rennie Mackintosh's Early Sketches
 Children's Spaces
 Continuous Productive Urban Landscapes
 Consensus Design: Socially inclusive process
 Law and Practice for Architects
 The Portfolio: An Architectural Student's Handbook
 Architectural Tiles: Conservation and Restoration
 Urban Design: Green Dimensions, Second Edition
 Inclusive Urban Design: Streets For Life
 Structure as Architecture: A Source Book for Architects and Structural Engineers
 Architecture in a Climate of Change
 Design First: Design-based Planning for Communities
 What Designers Know
 Managing Quality in Architecture
 Urban Design: A typology of Procedures and Products
 Introduction to Architectural Science: The Basis of Sustainable Design
 Introduction to Urban Housing Design: At Home in the City
 Laboratory Design Guide, Third Edition
 Spaced Out: A Guide to Best Contemporary Urban Spaces in the UK
 Reinventing the Workplace, Second Edition
 الأوتوكاد الكتاب الذكي
 Technological Advances in the Extension of the Prophet's Holy Mosque in Medina
 Introduction to Urban Design and Architecture in Gulf Arabic Countries


----------



## أهل الحديث (18 أكتوبر 2008)

Building with Earth: Design and Technology of a Sustainable Architecture
 CIBSE Guide B: Installation and Equipment Data
 Introduction to Natural and Man-made Disasters and their Effects on Buildings
 Fire Protection Engineering in Building Design, First Edition
 Urban Disaster Mitigation: The Role of Engineering and Technology
 Structural Steelwork for Students
 Building of the Year : The RIBA Stirling Prize 2007
 Discovery Megastructures
 Swimming Pools 4th Edition
 Beauty and Islam: Aesthetics in Islamic Art and Architecture
 Managing the Building Design Process, Second Edition
 Integral Mechanical Attachment: A Resurgence of the Oldest Method of Joining
 Building Construction Handbook - 6th Edition
 The Phaidon Atlas of Contemporary World Architecture
 المحــراب ... The Mihrab (Prayer Niche) Architecture / Design
 Brickwork for Apprentices, Fifth Edition
 Time-Saver Standards for Urban Design
 Developing Research in New Institutions
 Architecture & Civil Engineering EBook Collection
 Discovery - Engineering of the impossible AVI-Divx
 An Architect's Guide to Fame
 Architect's Drawings: A selection of sketches by world famous architects
 Architecture, Technology and Process
 Architect's Guide to Feng Shui, Exploding the Myth
 Architect's Pocket Book of Kitchen Design - Architecture / Design
 How Designers Think, 4th Ed: The Design Process Demystified - Architecture / Design
 Aj Handbook of Building Structure - Metric handbook
 Domus 199 - Arquitectura
 Corbis Collection Extras: Architecture 100 images
 Architecture in Japan
 Architecture in Switzerland
 Alberto Campo Baeza Works and Projects
 Barcelona Art Nouveau
 Architect's Portable Handbook
 Time-Saver Standards for Interior Design and Space
 Design of Steel Bridges: Theory and Practice for the Use of Civil Engineers 1915
 Fire Safety Engineering, Second Edition: Design of Structures
 Report Writing for Architects and Project Managers
 Environmental Design - CIBSE Guides
 BoConcept Interior Design Magazine - 2008
 DOMUS 199 - ARchITECTURE
 Building Systems for Interior Designers
 Building Services Handbook, Fourth Edition
 Design-Build: Planning Through Development
 Metal Building Systems: Design and Specifications
 Real Estate Market Valuation and Analysis
 Code of Practice for the Structural use of Steel-2005
 Building Security: Handbook for Architectural Planning and Design
 Masonry Design and Detailing
 Land Treatment Systems for Municipal and Industrial Wastes
 Construction Databook
 Masonry and Concrete
 The Design of Prestressed Concrete
 Planning the Modern Public Library Building
 Frank Lloyd Wright: A Bio-Bibliography
 Handbook of Transportation Engineering
 Land Development Handbook
 Formulas for Structural Dynamics: Tables, Graphs and Solutions
 Design of Concrete Structures
 Site Planning and Design Handbook
 Earth Retention Systems Handbook
 Foundation Engineering Handbook: Design and Construction
 Environmental Monitoring Handbook
 Stormwater Collection Systems Design Handbook
 Urban Transportation Systems
 Urban Water Supply Handbook
 Architectural Engineering Design: Mechanical Systems
 Highway Engineering Handbook, 2nd Edition
 Moving the Earth: The Workbook of Excavation, 5th edition
 Structural Steel Designer’s Handbook: AISC, AASHTO, AISI, ASTM, AREMA, and ASCE-07
 Standard Handbook of Environmental Engineering, 2nd Edition
 Guide for the Design of Crane-Supporting Steel Structures
 Stability of Buildings
 دروس في الاوتوكاد
 Fundamentals of Structural Stability
 Durability of Composites for Civil Structural Applications
 Durability of concrete and cement composites
 Analysis and design of plated structures: Volume 2: Dynamics
 Discovery Channel - Guerreros Ancestrales: Los
 PBS Building Big 3of5 Skyscrapers
 Eyewire footage - Urban Aerials - Film
 Vision of Space: Antonio Gaudi - God's Architect [BBC] Film
 Introduction to prestressed concrete
 Building Envelope and Interior Finishes Databook
 Ebook _Architectural Detailing, Function,Constructibilty,Aesthetics
 Dynamic Loading and Design of Structures
 حصريا architectural design- design hotels
 Architecture: Form, Space and Order CD 2007
 Assessing Building Performance
 Reinforced Concrete Designer's Handbook
 Interior Design Construction 2005
 Design of Concrete Structures - EUROCODE 2
 Manual for the Design of Reinforce Concrete Building Structures
 Dynamics of Structures, 3rd Edition
 Asphalt Materials and Mix Design Manual
 Introduction to Environmental Forensics, Second Edition
 هدية العيد القاموس المعماري المصور visual dictionary- architecture
 film :Future By Design 2006
 The Dissertation, Second Edition: An Architecture Student's Handbook
 بناء على طلب أخي الحبيب م/أشرف كتاب Neufert
 Gothic: Architecture, Sculpture, Painting by Rolf Toman
 9 مجلات معمارية روعة و حصريا
 mediateca en sendai -TOYO ITO
 كتاب Building Design and Construction Handbook (6th Edition) للمعماريين و المدنيين ..
 كتاب خاص بشرح عمليات التصميم و الاخراج بال 3ds max للمبتدئين و كذالك المحترفين
 كتاب Neufert بالأنجليزية
 Steel Design Guide-Staggered Truss Framing System
 Steel Design Guide- Flush and Extended Multiple-Row Moment End-Plate
 Steel Design Guide-Steel-Framed Open-Deck Parking Structures
 Steel Design Guide-Fire Resistance of Structural Steel Framing
 Load & Resistance Factor Design: Manual of Steel Construction, Volume-I & Volume II,
 كتب مدني ومعماري
 كتاب "The Construction of New Buildings Behind Historic Facades
 Ebook architecture studio
 القاموس المعماري المصور visual dictionary- architecture
 **** مجلة عمران **** الأعداد 1-2-3
 Encyclopédia of vernacular architecture of the world
 Mosques in the United States of America and Canada
 حصريا مجلة Arquitectura e Urbanismo No.156
 Classics: A Very Short Introduction
 Postmodernism: A Very Short Introduction
 How Buildings Work: The Natural Order of Architecture
 Sustainable Building Design Book 2005
 30houses نمادج بيوت عصرية رائعة
 مجموعة كتب Ten Houses
 سؤال
 المساعده
 A Living Architecture: Frank Lloyd Wright and Taliesin Architects
 الكودات السعودية، المواصفات الخاصة، الفحوصات المخبرية
 كتاب عن رسم المناظير (للمعماريين)
 Multi-Family Housing: The Art of Sharing
 Estimating Building Costs - Civil and Environmental Engineering
 The Art And Architecture of Islamic Cairo
 Breaking Ground -biography of daniel libeskind
 Cosmology And Architecture In Premodern Islam
 Architectural Design - Apartment Building I re-upload
 Doris Duke's Shangri La - Hawaii architecture
 Structural Steel Connection
 Nonlinear Mechanics of Reinforced Concrete
 Manual for the design of plain masonry in building structures
 مجلة Detail للتفاصيل الهندسية
 مجموعة دروس معمارية مهمة جدا باللغة الفرنسية
 حصريا Multiunit Housing) - Architectural Design )
 Draw 50 Monuments Architecture
 Corbis Collection Extras: Architecture - 100 images
 Practical Straw Bale Building 2005
 Cosmology And Architecture In Premodern Islam
 New Health Facilities - Architectural Design
 Archaeologist's Field Handbook
 Architectural Drafting and Design - 5th Edition
 STEEL DESIGN GUIDE-Modification of Exsiting Welded Steel moment Frame
 Code Check Building: A Field Guide to the Building Codes
 Planet Architecture Vol 2 Recent_Houses
 Designing with Structural STEEL- A Guide for Architects, 2nd edition, 2002
 Code of Practice for the Structural use of Steel-2005
 Specification for Structural Steel Buildings, 2005-03, 2nd Printing: 2006
 Steel Designer's Manual, 6th Edition, 2003
 Handbook of Structural Engineering, Second Edition برابط جديد
 Construction Safety Collection
 Handbook for Construction Traffic Control Persons
 Construction Safety Magazine
 Specification for structural steel building 2005
 Handbook of Structural Steelwork
 AutoCAD2007 Bible
 Architecture - Millennium: Kisho Kurokawa Architect and Associates
 Architecture Ten Houses No. 2, 3, 4, 6, 7, 8,10 PDF
 Dubai Life Issue 01, May 2006, Building Dubai's Billion Dollar City
 Ultimate Restaurant Design
 Federal Building and Fire Safety Investigation of the World Trade Center
 Recommended Seismic Design Criteria for New Steel Moment-Frame Buildings
 Sustianable Building Design Book
 Design of Masonry Structures
 Dynamics of Structures, 3rd Edition
 Reinforced concrete design theory & examples
 El Croquis 79 oma-Rem Koolhaas
 El Croquis 115_116[III] RCR Arquitectes 1999-2003
 Muslim Religious Architecture The Mosque and It's Early Development
 Security and Safety in Los Angeles High Rise Building After 9/11
 SOLAS Newsletters 2005 : 2007
 Security and Safety in Los Angeles High Rise Building After 9/11
 Tall Building Structures: Analysis and Design
 القسم الثانى من المكتبة العربية (للهندسة المدنية)
 Construction of buildings 5Volume Set
 Louis I. Kahn: The Library at Phillips Exeter Academy
 Transitory Sites, Mapping Dubai's 'Forgotten' Urban Public Spaces
 Dubai Life Issue 02, July 2006, Old and New A Tale of Two Cities
 Using the Building Regulations: Part C: Site Preparation & resistance to contaminants
 Adapting Buildings and Cities for Climate Change
 Future Forms and Design for Sustainable Cities
 Architectural Thought and the Design Process
 Architecture Design Notebook, Second Edition
 Architect's Pocket Book, Second Edition
 Recent Houses (Planet Architecture, Volume One) CD-ROM
 Zaha Hadid, 1983-2004 - El Croquis 52+73+103
 El Croquis 111 Mvrdv 1997-2002 - El Croquis, 111
 El Croquis 94 Neutelings Riedijk 1992-1999 - El Croquis, 94
 El Croquis 72(1) Ben Van Berkel 1990-1995 - El Croquis, 72
 Architecture Design Notebook, Second Edition
 Zaha Hadid 1992-1995, El Croquis 73 I
 Juan Navarro Baldeweg 1992-1995 El Croquis Monographs, #73
 Tadao Ando. Complete Works
 Roark's Formulas for Stress and Strain
 Recent Advances in Design & Decision Support Systems in Architecture & Urban Planning
 Civil Engineering Hydraulics: Essential Theory With Worked Examples
 Metropolitan Home Magazine
 Plumbing Engineering Services Design Guide
 Ten Houses
 Modern Traditions: Contemporary Architecture in India
 Rudolf Michael Scindler
 The Ultimate Frank Lloyd Wright
 Architectural practice of Paul Schweikher
 panorama of the organic architecture of last century
 An ORGANIC ARCHITECT
 The best of the few european organic architects
 Architect CARLO SCARPA
 A FAMOUS AUSTRALIAN ARCHITECT... In Italian
 A nice power point file on recostruction of one of Pueblo Ribera houses
 Code Requirements For Environmental Engineering Concrete Structures
 Architecture in Europe Since 1968: Memory and Invention
 APARTMENT BUILDINGS - New Concepts
 New Classicists: American Architecture
 Ten critics - 100 architects
 Stairs Scale
 Stairs
 Structural Elements Design Manual
 Acoustic Detailing for Multi-Storey Residential Buildings
 Space Planning for Commercial and Residential Interiors 2003
 William Wheeler. Ironwork
 Tom Wolfe - From Bauhaus to our House
 Muslim architecture: From the advent of Islam in Arabia to the rise of the great Umma
 Wind Loading of Structures
 Residential Structural Design Guide: 2000 Edition
 Building Code Requirements for Structural Concrete and Commentary ACI 318M-05
 Interior Design Handbook of Professional Practice
 Alberto Campo Baeza
 New Hotels
 Antonio Sant Elia
 Cox Architects: Selected and Current Works
 Frank Lloyd Wright - Iain Thomson
 Spa - De volume 1
 شكر واجب للأخ محب الله ورسوله
 Architects' Data 3rd Edition By : Ernst Neufert
 Aluminum Structures: A Guide to Their Specifications and Design
 Dynamics of Offshore Structures
 The Architecture of Modern Italy: Volume I&II
 Architectural Record 2005
 Richard Meier - American architect
 Environment & Landscape, issues 1-4
 The Architect's Guide to Running a Practice
 ​


----------



## أهل الحديث (18 أكتوبر 2008)

Daylighting: Natural Light in Architecture
 Best projects of cottages - 321 project
 Sky High Living
 Journal for Architectural Research - 2007
 John Portman and Associates - The Master Architects Series E-book
 Norman Foster & the British Museum
 Solar House: A Guide for the Solar Designer
 Japan Style - Archiecture Interior Design
 Transmaterial: A Catalog of Materials that Redefine our Physical Environment
 Architectural Design New Working Spaces
 Perspective Drawing Handbook
 New Coastal Houses
 DETAILS Magazine 3 volumes
 Foundations of interior Design CD-Rom Version
 Handbook of Lighting Design - German - English and Spanish
 Metric Handbook: Planning and Design Data
 Architectural Graphic Standards 3.0 CD-ROM
 Metric Handbook: Planning and Design Data
 Assessing and Managing Earthquake Risk: Geo-Scientific and Engineering Knowledge
 Excavations and Foundations in Soft Soils
 Geotechnical Engineering Investigation Handbook, 2nd Edition
 Geotechnical Modelling - Applied Geotechnics
 Architectural Design of Multi-Agent Systems: Technologies and Techniques
 Practice Standard for Work Breakdown Structures
 The Work Breakdown Structure in Government Contracting
 Building with Earth III Construire en terre III French & English
 AISC Manual of Steel Construction: Load and Resistance Factor Design, Third Edition
 Time-Saver Standards for Architectural Design Data
 Masonry Wall Construction
 حملوا كتابurban Design Reader
 Handbook for building homes of earth
 Residential Structural Design Guide: 2000 Edition
 Architecture - Interior Design - Decoration Magazines
 Structural Steelwork Connections
 Post-Tensioned Concrete Floors
 مجموعة من الكتب للهندسة المدنية و المعمارية
 Replacing & Repairing Old Plumbing
 Perspective: A Guide for Artists, Architects and Designers
 Encyclopedia of 20th-Century Architecture
 Encyclopedia of 20th-Century Architecture
 TASCHEN
 Building the Gherkin - Sir Norman Foster
 كتاب اساسي -- Soil Mechanics by Lambe&Whitman
 Geotechnical Earthquake Engineering
 كتاب ... Pile Design and Construction Practice ... للمهندسيين
 Mega post pdf architecture magazines from taringa
 DETAIL magazine
 Wonderland Magazine
 Architects' Data - 3rd Edition
 Architectural Design
 Los Angeles Houses
 Detail Praxis - Timber Construction
 Zaha Hadid - The Complete Buildngs and Projects
 TECTONICA
 Structural Details in Concrete
 New Shops & Boutiques
 The Architecture of Rasem Badran: Narratives on People
 Architectural Press Urban Design Reader Feb 2007
 In Detail: Solar Architecture
 Underground Station - Foster Detail Magazine
 Landscaping: Planning, Planting, Building _ Better Homes and Gardens Step-by-Step
 Art of Woodworking Series
 Dream Homes: 100 Inspirational Interiors
 التنمية المستدامة في العمارة
 Uniform Building Code 1997: Structural Engineering Design Provisions
 Time-Saver Standards ADD
 Structural Details in Concrete
 Road and Bridge Construction
 Design of Electrical Services for Buildings: 4th Edition
 Principles of Structural Design
 Engineered Concrete Mix Design and Test Methods
 Design Life of Structures
 Structural and Stress Analysis
 Structural Grouts
 Composite Structures of Steel & Concrete Beams, Slabs, Columns, Frames for Buildings
 Building Systems
 Construction of Buildings : By R. Barry
 International Building Code 2003
 Bridge Loads By Colin O'Connor
 Principles of Structural Design
 100 of the World's Best Houses - Architecture
 محتاج كتب عن التصميم الحضري
 Civil Engineering Hydraulics: Essential Theory With Worked Examples
 Perspective Drawing Handbook
 Exact Solutions for Buckling of Structural Members
 New Forms: Architecture in the 1990s
 Modeling of Creep for Structural Analysis
 Transportation Systems in Buildings _ CIBSE Guides
 Residential Structural Design Guide: 2000 Edition
 2006 International Fire Code
 Bridge Engineering Handbook
 تصميم الخلطات الخرسانية
 Minimum Design Loads for Buildings And Other Structures: SEI/ASCE 7-05 2005-11
 Plumbing Engineering Services Design Guide IOP 2002
 Bridge Loads By Colin O'Connor
 Reinforced Concrete: Analysis and Design
 Precast Concrete : Materials, Manufacture, Properties and Usage
 Art of Woodworking Series
 Perspective Drawing Handbook
 كتب موسوعة المهندس المدني الالكترونية
 Earthquake Engineering Handbook
 Encyclopedia of Architectural and Engineering Feats
 Daylighting : Natural Light in Architecture
 Details of Victorian Architecture
 Bridge Engineering: Substructure Design
 Bridge Engineering: Construction, Maintenance, Seismic & Substructure Design
 كتاب International Plumbing Code 2006
 كتاب Structural Engineering Handbook 28.23 MB
 Building Fire Performance Analysis
 Transportation Systems in Buildings -- CIBSE Guides
 Design of Offshore Concrete Structures
 Earthquake Protection
 Corrosion of Steel in Concrete: Prevention, Diagnosis, Repair
 رابط جديد Civil Engineer's Reference Book, Fourth Edition
 Architects' Data
 Durability of Concrete Structures
 Plumbing
 Building Design and Construction Handbook, 6th Edition
 Eurocode 8 - Design of structures for earthquake resistance
 Structural Elements Design Manual
 New Working Spaces
 Handbook of Structural Engineering
 Peterson's Stress Concentration Factors, 2nd Edition
 Concrete Formwork Systems
 Manual of Ready-Mixed Concrete
 مكتبة كتب مدنية قيمة جدا جدا جدا
 Innovation in Construction: A European Analysis
 Excavations and Foundations in Soft Soils
 Concrete Bridge Engineering
 Bridge Hydraulics
 Standard Handbook for Civil Engineers
 Standard Handbook for Civil Engineers
 Introduction to Naval Architecture 3rd & 4th Editions
 Structural Analysis 5th Edition
 Handbook of Civil Engineering Calculations
 Architects' Data - Neufert
 Soil Engineering: Testing, Design, and Remediation
 Practical Foundation Engineering Handbook, 2nd Edition
 كتاب عن التصميم الانشائي للمبانيManual for the design of reinforced concrete building
 سلسلة من الكتب عن تنفيذ و صيانة التركيبات و التمديدات الصحية
 كتاب جديد في تصميم الخرسانة المسلحة Reinforced concrete design theory
 Repair, Protection and Waterproofing of Concrete Structures
 Architects' Data
 Corrosion of Steel in Concrete
 Design Life of Structures
 Durability of Concrete Structures
 Monitoring and Assessment of Structures
 Repair, Protection and Waterproofing of Concrete Structures
 Design of Rainwater Storage Tanks
 كتاب جديد في تصميم الخرسانة المسلحة reinforced concrete design theory
 Reinforced Soil Engineering
 Composite Structures of Steel and Concrete: Beams, Slabs, Columns and Frames
 Testing of Concrete in Structures
 Construction Design and Maintenance
 كتاب Plumber's Installation Handbook
 كتاب Sustainable Building Technical Manual
 Encyclopedia of 20th-Century Architecture, 1st edition, 2003-06 3 volume set
 Highway Meteorology
 Foundation Analysis and Design
 Structural Steelwork: Design to Limit State Theory
 كتاب AutoCAD 2007 and AutoCAD LT 2007 Bible
 كتاب Neufertالاصدار الثالث ...للمعماريين فقط
 Structural Welding Code : Steel : Ansi/Aws D1.1 98
 Theory of Bridge Aerodynamics
 Working Drawings Handbook, Fourth Edition
 Autodesk.Inventor tutorials
 Masonry Wall Construction
 Structural Steelwork Connections
 Durability of Engineering Structures
 Underwater Concreting and Repair
 Structural Steel Designer's Handbook, 3rd edition
 كتاب المساحة المستويه Pdf
 Roark's Formulas for Stress and Strain
 ACI 318-05 Building Code Requirements for Structural Concrete and Commentary, 2005
 Problem Solving in Soil Mechanics
 Reinforced Soil Engineering
 Soil and Rock Construction Materials
 Soil Mechanics in Engineering Practice
 The alkali-silica Reaction in Concrete
 AISC Manual of Steel Construction AISC 316-89
 Computer Modelling of Concrete Mixtures
 Lightweight Enterprise Architectures
 Soil Mechanics : Basic Concepts ang Engineering Applications
 Precast Concrete
 Concrete Materials
 Strengthening of Reinforced Concrete Structures
 Architectural Design: New Working Spaces
 Handbook of Pollution Control & Waste Minimization - Civil and Environmental Eng.
 Making Concrete Garden Ornaments
 The Architect's Guide to Running a Practice
 كتاب رائع ::: Audel Carpenter's and Builder's Math, Plans, and Specifications, 7th Ed
 «Advanced Structural Dynamics and Active Control of Structures»
 Soil Formation
 Soil Engineering
 Construction of Marine and Offshore Structures, Second Edition
 Post-Tensioned Concrete Floors
 Handbook of Analytical Techniques in Concrete
 Concrete Formwork Systems
 International Building Code 2006
 مكتبة الهندسة المعماريه ... Architecture Engineering eBooks
 The J2EE Architect's Handbook
 Masonry Instant Answers
 Concrete in the Marine Environment
 composite construction
 Structural Details in Concrete
 Concrete Petrography - A Handbook of Investigative Techniques
 Peterson's Stress Concentration Factors, 2nd Edition
 Forensic Structural Engineering Handbook
 Handbook of Structural Engineering, Second Edition
 Biaxial/Multiaxial Fatigue and Fracture
 Design of Wood Structures - ASD
 Steelwork Corrosion Control
 EUROMAT 99, Materials for Building and Structures
 Structural Vibration, Analysis and Damping
 Minimum Design Loads for Buildings And Other Structures
 The Civil Engineering Handbook, Second Edition
 Cold-Formed Steel Design, 3rd Edition
 Soil Mechanics Solutions Manual 2nd Edition
 Civil Engineering Hydraulics: Essential Theory With Worked Examples
 كتاب ... Building Design and Construction Handbook
 كتاب ... Aluminum Design and Construction
 مجــلد Meier's buildings الشهيـر للمعماريين
 كتاب ... Handbook of Structural Engineering, 1rst Edition
 كتاب ... Natural Light in Architecture
 كتب المساحة والطرق والمرور والمطارات Transport Planning - Highway - Airports
 كتاب ... ARCHITECTURE STUDIO-The Master Architect
 The Art of Woodworking Collection - Books 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9
 New houses in old buildings - Architectural design
 Working Drawings Handbook, 4th & 3rd Edition
 مرجع مهم ومهم جدا لكل مهندس مدني
 كتاب تصميم المقاطع الخرسانية
 ' كتب فى الهندسة المدنيه Civil Engineering eBooks'
 steel book......if you want it......very important
 Download free Imprtant Books for Civil Eng
 Download free Imprtant Books for Civil Eng.
 كتب عربية في الهندسة المدنية
 ​


----------



## أهل الحديث (26 نوفمبر 2008)

Computer Aided Architectural Design Futures 2005
 Architecture as Experience: Radical Change in Spatial Practice
 The Green Guide to Specification
 Streets and Patterns: The Structure of Urban Geometry
 Building Maintenance Management
 Dimensions of Sustainability
 Toward a Simpler Way of Life: The Arts and Crafts Architects of California
 Waterfronts in Post-Industrial Cities
 Courtyard Housing: Past, Present, Future
 New Environments for Working
 Conservation and Sustainability in Historic Cities
 Land, Development and Design
 Emergence of Modern Architecture
 Residential Landscape Sustainability: A Checklist Tool
 Architectural Design in Steel
 Building Type Basics for Elementary and Secondary Schools
 Dictionary of Architecture and Building Construction
 Cladding of Buildings: 3rd Edition
 Architecturally Speaking: Practices of Art, Architecture and the Everyday
 Photovoltaics And Architecture
 Avoiding Claims in Building Design: Risk Management in Practice
 Introduction to Design for Civil Engineers
 كميات المواد الانشائية الداخلة في البناء
 اى كتاب عن المواصفات القياسية للاسمنت
 Structural Dynamics and Probabilistic Analysis for Engineers
 Design Of Pile Foundation
 LRFD Design Example for Steel Girder Superstructure Bridge
 تحميل مؤلفات و أبحاث -- ندوات و مقابلات تلفزيونية
 Minimum Design Loads for Buildings And Other Structures: Sei/asce 7-05
 Architectural Record - January 2008
 ACI 318M-08 Building Code Requirements for Structural Concrete - ACI 318M-08
 التربة البحرية
 Architectural Structures Experts
 محاضرات Nonlinear Elasticity and Elastic
 Cost Engineering Terminology
 Mechanics and Design of Reinforced Concrete
 Illinois Institute of Technology: Campus Guide
 Healthy Living Centres: A Guide to Primary Health Care Design
 Stadia, Fourth Edition: A Design and Development Guide
 Professional Architectural Photography, Third Edition
 Fabrication: The Architects Guide
 Commodification and Spectacle in Architecture
 Entertainment Cities - German
 Plain Modern - The Architecture of Brian MacKay-Lyons
 Valode & Pistre Architects
 Writing Urbanism
 Festival Architecture
 Artists' Impressions in Architectural Design
 عناصر محدودة
 كتاب عن التشققات في البيتون
 Building Services Procuremen
 Seismic Design of Reinforced Concrete and Masonry Buildings
 Building Services Procurement
 Spon's Estimating Costs Guide to Minor Works, Refurbishment and Repairs
 Modern Movement Heritage
 Identity by Design
 City Edge: Contemporary Discourses on Urbanism
 Design Out Crime: Creating Safe and Sustainable Communities
 Front to Back: A design agenda for urban housing
 Plumbing, 1st Edition
 Manhattan Skyscrapers
 Optimization of Structural and Mechanical Systems
 Rock Mechanics in Underground Construction
 Design and Construction of Tunnels
 Earthquake Early Warning Systems
 Measuring, Monitoring and Modeling Concrete Properties
 RIBA Book of British Housing, 2nd Edition
 Towards a New Architecture
 Sustainable Construction
 Architectural Design and Ethics: Tools for Survival
 Structural Mechanics
 Farnsworth House - Architecture in Detail
 Structural Steel Design
 Critical Architecture
 Open Space: People Space
 Architectural Forensics
 High-Performance Construction Materials - Science and Applications
 La maison à énergie zéro
 Irigaray for Architects - Thinkers for Architects
 Deleuze & Guattari for Architects - Thinkers for Architects
 Conservation of Historic Buildings, 3rd Edition
 Interior Color by Design
 Architects' Guide to Fee Bidding
 Architects Without Frontiers: War, Reconstruction and Design Responsibility
 Reinforced Concrete, ACI 2005 Update Edition - 5th Edition
 Reinforced Concrete Design with FRP Composites
 Innovative Shear Design - Structural Engineering
 Non-Linear Static and Cyclic Analysis of Steel Frames with Semi-Rigid Connections
 Steel-Reinforced Concrete Structures
 Advanced Analysis and Design of Steel Frames
 Stability and Ductility of Steel Structures
 Ductility of Seismic-Resistant Steel Structures
 Building Design Using Cold Formed Steel Sections
 Intelligent Skins
 Managing Risk: in Construction Projects
 Handbook of Regenerative Landscape Design
 Green Building A to Z: Understanding the Language of Green Building
 Landscape and Sustainability
 Materials, Specification and Detailing: Foundations of Building Design
 Representing Landscape Architecture
 On Span and Space: Architectural Structures Explored
 Design for Diversity: Exploring Socially Mixed Neighbourhoods
 Advances in Steel Structures ICASS '96
 Introduction to Residential Layout
 The Design of Prestressed Concrete Bridges
 Mechanized Tunnelling in Urban Areas
 Very Large Floating Structures
 Timber Designer's Manual
 Bridge Management
 Buildings for the Performing Arts, 2nd Edition
 Pile Design and Construction Practice
 The Behaviour and Design of Steel Structures to EC3 4E
 Designing the Reclaimed Landscape
 Reciprocal Frame Architecture
 Designing Sustainable Forest Landscapes
 Modern Protective Structures
 Architecture - Comfort and Energy
 The Florentine Villa: Architecture History Society
 Recording Studio Design, 2nd Edition
 Advanced Unsaturated Soil Mechanics and Engineering
 Advanced Soil Mechanics 3rd Edition
 اروع مرجع للتعامل معLeica TPS1200
 Elementary Behaviour of Composite Steel and Concrete Structural
 Structural Failure and Plasticity
 Structure & Fabric
 Estimating for Builders and Surveyors
 Precast Concrete Structures
 COST C16 Improving the Quality of Existing Urban Building Envelopes III
 Masonary: Instant Answers
 Urban Design Downtown: Poetics and Politics of Form
 Newnes Building Services Pocket Book, 2nd Edition
 a good book for AutoCad
 Revival in the Square
 Precedents in Architecture: Analytic Diagrams, Formative Ideas, and Partis
 Historic Cairo - A Walk through the Islamic City
 Taking Off Quantities: Civil Engineering
 Architectural Knowledge: The Idea of a Profession
 The Architect's Guide to Design-Build Services
 Architect's Essentials of Professional Development
 Management of Quality in Construction
 Land and the City: Patterns and Processes of Urban Change
 Adapting Buildings for Changing Uses
 Healthy Housing: A practical guide
 Structural Lightweight Aggregate Concrete
 Concrete in Hot Environments - Modern Concrete Technology
 Architecture and Order: Approaches to Social Space
 Planning Europe's Capital Cities
 Designing the City: Towards a More Sustainable Urban Form
 Building Conservation Contracts and Grant Aid: A practical guide
 Planning and the Heritage: Policy and procedures
 Compact City: A Sustainable Urban Form
 Planning in the USA: Policies, Issues and Processes
 Elements of Visual Design in the Landscape
 Spon's Landscape and External Works Price Book 2005
 Laboratories: A Briefing and Design Guide
 Urban Villages and the Making of Communities
 Cathodic Protection of Steel in Concrete
 Building Down Barriers: A Guide to Construction Best Practice
 Environmental Health and Housing
 Encyclopedia of Vibration 3 Volume Set with Online Version
 PCI Design Handbook: Precast and Prestressed Concrete, Sixth Edition, 2004
 Designing the City of Reason: Foundations and Frameworks in Urban Design Theory
 Transportable Environments 3
 Code for Lighting
 Structural Engineering Formulas
 Salmela Architect
 Structure & Fabric 7th Edition
 Green Cities: Urban Growth And the Environment
 Better, Not Bigger: How To Take Control of Urban Growth and Improve Your Community
 Planning the Good Community: New Urbanisms in Theory and Practice
 فهرس مكتبة الهندسة المدنية والمعمارية Architecture & Civil Eng eBook Index
 'فهرس لمكتبة معمارية 48 جيجا ( كتب - أفلام)'
 Terrain Analysis: Principles and Applications
 الكود المصري للخرسانة Word
 Design of Structural Masonry
 Some Assembly Required
 مثال محلول باستخدام برنامج etabs
 Enclosure Masonry Wall Systems Worldwide
 Porous Pavements - Integrative Studies in Water Management & Land Development
 Devices - a manual of architectural and spatial machines
 Water Wells and Boreholes
 Civil Engineer's Illustrated Sourcebook
 Hydraulics of Open Channel Flow: An Introduction
 Light for Art’s Sake: Lighting for Artworks and Museum Displays
 Repair of Concrete Structures to EN 1504
 Design of Electrical Services for Buildings: 4th Edition
 Bridge Management : Inspection, Maintenance, Assessment and Repair
 Risk Analysis in Building Fire Safety Engineering
 Concrete Frame Design Manual Etabs
 Structural Design of Steelwork to EN 1993 and EN 1994, 3rd Edition
 Architectural Acoustics - Applications of Modern Acoustics
 Building Regulations in Brief, 5th Edition
 Landscape and Sustainability: 2nd Edition
 Reshaping Museums Space: Architecture, Design, Exhibitions
 Recording Studio Design, 1st Edition
 The Graphic Standards Guide to Architectural Finishes
 Interior Design Visual Presentation
 Primitive: Original Matters in Architecture
 Professional Practice for Interior Designers, 3rd Edition
 Open Design, a Stakeholder-oriented Approach in Architecture, Urban Planning
 Boutiques and Other Retail Spaces
 Code Check: An Illustrated Guide to Building a Safe House
 Modeling of Asphalt Concrete
 St. Paul's Architecture: A History
 Practice of Modernism: Modern Architects and Urban Transformation, 1954-1972
 Le Corbusier in Detail
 European Landscape Architecture
 ARMv7 Processor Architecture
 An Architecture of the Ozarks: The Works of Marlon Blackwell
 Sound Insulation
 Sewers - Rehabilitation and New Construction, Volume 1: Repair and Renovation
 Stability and Ductility of Steel Structures SDSS'99
 Thin-Walled Structures
 Connections in Steel Structures III
 Moderns Abroad: Italian Colonial Architecture and Urbanism
 Guide to the Architecture of Minnesota
 Sustainable Living: the Role of Whole Life Costs and Values
 London's Contemporary Architecture, 4th Edition: An Explorer's Guide
 Post-Earthquake Rehabilitation and Reconstruction
 Architecture In Detail
 Fourth International Conference on Advances in Steel Structures
 Advances in Building Technology
 Light-Weight Steel and Aluminium Structures
 Intelligent Environments
 Raptors in Human Landscapes: Adaptations to Built and Cultivated Environments
 Advances in Steel Structures
 Ecohouse, Third Edition
 Industrial Storage & Distribution
 Computer-Integrated Building Design
 Landscape and Building Design for Bushfire Areas
 Roman Building: Materials and Techniques
 Cities and Regions as Self-organizing Systems
 Urban Sound Environment
 Structural Timber Design
 More Straw Bale Building: A Complete Guide to Designing and Building with Straw
 Strategies for Sustainable Architecture
 Tropical Sustainable Architecture: Social and Environmental Dimensions
 Understanding Architecture
 Strangely Familiar: Narratives of Architecture in the City
 This is Not Architecture: Media Constructions
 Architecture in Words: Theatre, Language and the Sensuous Space of Architecture
 Immaterial Architecture
 Building Services Handbook
 Building Control Systems, Applications Guide - CIBSE Guide
 Principles of Architectural Detailing
 Building Care
 EU COST C13 Glass & interactive building envelopes - Final Report
 Illustrated Building Pocket Book, 2nd Edition
 Green Building Handbook - Volume 1
 Green Building Handbook - Volume 2
 ​


----------

